# Guy Fornuto, friend and mentor



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Guy Fornuto, friend and mentor for 35 years passed away last night. A former president of LIGRC, former field trialer, one of the originals behind NAHRA Hunt Tests, one of the originals to bring hunt tests to the AKC, head of our field program, frequent user of the Mass Honor---British Honor, and a big outdoorsman finally succumbed to his cancer.

Guy was an old timer. He trained with many of the original trialers on Long Island---Augie Belmont, Roger Vasselais, Lanse Brown, and others. Although he had experimented with an ecollar, he would not use one. He trained entirely old school. I am glad I learned his methods as they are disappearing. He was extremely patient. I saw him spend 2 years on a Golden who would not swim. The dog finally turned into a maniac on water---huge water entries, etc. 

Guy really knew dogs. He had even trained pointing dogs. He spent extra time with me and Buffy. (Upon meeting Buffy as a pup,"George will have trouble with that dog".) AND Guy came out of a sick bed to help me train Buffy and Thor for the 2015 GRCA National Specialty. 

I will truly miss him.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So sorry to read of Guy's passing. He will be missed by many, many folks in the Northeast.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry that he has passed but what a wonderful legacy he has left. How wonderful that he has touched so many lives. I know you are very sad, George, and I'm sorry for your loss. I'll be thinking about you extra hard these next weeks.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Guy Fornuto, friend and mentor for 35 years passed away last night. A former president of LIGRC, former field trialer, one of the originals behind NAHRA Hunt Tests, one of the originals to bring hunt tests to the AKC, head of our field program, frequent user of the Mass Honor---British Honor, and a big outdoorsman finally succumbed to his cancer.


I will remember him for those mass honors. I ran several tests under him years ago and they were always interesting. Four dogs to the line and we sat on buckets rotating which dog got to work and which ones honored. Lots of fun.

I am very sorry for the loss of your friend and mentor.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm saddened to hear of Guy's passing. Although we knew that the day was coming, we are never quite prepared for it.
You were lucky to have a dear friend and a mentor of such high caliber, both as a person and as a dog guy...not everyone is so fortunate.
I'll raise a toast to Guy this evening.
FTGoldens


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Could that be the husband of Elaine?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

murphy1 said:


> Could that be the husband of Elaine?


Yes, that is Elaine's husband.


----------



## otis spunkmeyer (Jan 23, 2009)

Sad; a significant loss to the golden and retriever communities! Pax vobiscum.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

otis spunkmeyer said:


> Sad; a significant loss to the golden and retriever communities! Pax vobiscum.


Hi. You and I have spoken and I probably mentioned Guy Fornuto. I have so much respect for him. He taught me a lot.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that George. Sometimes loosing a friend is so much harder than a family member. The people we've chosen to keep in our lives because they are special to us. I wish you well.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

He was awesome.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

boomers_dawn said:


> He was awesome.


I think you ran under him. In any event, on two seperate occasions, I have run into two people from New England who had actually said that they came to Long Island just to run under him. Both Field Trialers, they came here to run hunt tests.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Guy was truly amazing - he knew more about goldens than just about anyone I ever met - with the possible exception of Elaine. They were an amazing couple. We were lucky enough to get four truly wonderful dogs from them over the years.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I think you ran under him. In any event, on two seperate occasions, I have run into two people from New England who had actually said that they came to Long Island just to run under him. Both Field Trialers, they came here to run hunt tests.


I did run under him, at least a couple times.
My favorite test of all time was under him and Justine. I have a beloved photo of them (our judges) with me and Boomer with his Senior ribbon. That was one of the best days of my life!

Another time after a test, Guy invited everyone to his house for a party.
That was a fun day too <3 

I also went to a seminar he put together.
He contributed a lot.


----------

